# Blown Install



## NightTripper (Sep 24, 2012)

I installed FreeBSD 9.0  Made some installs and changed some config files.  When I rebooted I get this error message.

```
/etc/rc.conf: 4:Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```
Yep, I added a second network interface to /etc/rc.conf. How can I recover from this error? I have looked all over trying to find out how to edit that file using the live CD.

MArk


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2012)

Like it says, press Return at that prompt.  That should be a single user mode shell.

Remount the / filesystem read-write so it can be edited, and mount everything else:
`# mount -u /`
`# mount -a`
(Actually, the second one alone might be enough.)

Then edit /etc/rc.conf, fix the problem, save it, and exit the shell to boot into multiuser mode.


----------



## NightTripper (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow that was so much a time saver for me.  Third time I have installed FreeBSD 9.0 today. Two times because my install was not correct. And the third was the mistake of moving to fast.

Thank you very much for the fast and correct reply. The fix was not as bad as I thought it would be.

MArk


----------

